# Back in the family



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I had a 2006 MINI S that I ordered from scratch, put 26K miles on it in 14 months, then reluctantly had to sell it. I had bought a Cayman S on a whim and already had the MINI and a leased Audi A3. Well the lease was close enough to the end that I jumped last Friday to a new 2008 MINI S bought off the lot. Had lots more stuff on it than I would have ordered but I was really sold on the color combo inside and out. It's solid Astro Black with the two-tone red leather/black cloth. Also has premium and sport packages, webspoke wheels, Ipod/bluetooth, xenons, and anthracite headliner. Only thing missing I really wanted was LSD which my other one had. Time will tell if I feel the need to install an aftermarket one. MINI's have an almost rabid following as most of you already know. You either "get" the MINI or you don't, it's easier to take someone for a ride in it and show them than try to convince them by looking at it.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Enjoy!

Love my Mini (though I may only have another 7 months with it).


----------

